# 666's Gif Shop



## 666 (Jul 23, 2011)

666's Gif Shop


Rules​ 

When the Details about your request were not exactly like the "Requeste Tamplate" example - your Request will be ignore.
Ask for only 2 GIF's you want (for example 1 avatar & 1 signature)
Please remove your signature, when requesting.
You must have over 600 posts.
You may order only once in 24 hours.
Credits & Rep would be great, but you don't have to.

*Avatars:* no longer than 4-5 seconds for Senior members. 
For Junior members about 1-2 seconds.

*Signaturs:* no longer than 10 seconds, maximum. 
Size sometimes varies, depending on what you want.

Req. Template​
Video Link: (Youtube link or a download)
Time Indication:  (3:45 - 3:50 etc.)
Specific changes: Colours | Contrast | Stops & Loops
Request: Avatar?/Signature?/Set?
Size: Avatar: 150x150, 125x125, 150x200.
Border: Color and Thickness (1,2,3 pixel?)
*Border examples:*


*Examples:*





Worker

666​


----------



## Sunako (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweetness! 
Thanks for telling me about your shop ^_^


Can i have _two avatars_?
1:28-1:30 [just her crazy laugh please]
2:05-2:08 

No border


Thank you


----------



## 666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Sweetness!
> Thanks for telling me about your shop ^_^
> 
> 
> ...



So good?

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2011)

Sig please;


Times; 0:15 - 0:22 | 0:32 - 0:39
Border; None
Size; 310 x 150

Thanks ~


----------



## Distance (Jul 24, 2011)

Video Link: 
Request: Set. 
Avatar Size : 150x150. 
Sig Size: Whatever is appropriate.
Avatar Time: 00:48 - 00:52
Signature Time: 00:28 - 00:38
Border: Whatever looks good.

Thanks you!


----------



## 666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sig please;
> 
> 
> Times; 0:15 - 0:22 | 0:32 - 0:39
> ...



Here for you 


​


----------



## 666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Distance said:


> Video Link:
> Request: Set.
> Avatar Size : 150x150.
> Sig Size: Whatever is appropriate.
> ...



Sry for the Bad quality  in the Avatar :S
​


----------



## Greed (Jul 24, 2011)

Ava: 1:00 - 1:02 (Not including the part where it cuts to them shaking their heads)

Sig: 0:50 - 0:58 (From when he opens the door to when the camera finishes showing his suit)

Size for sig: Nothing specific, whatever you think makes it look best

Border's your choice


----------



## Distance (Jul 24, 2011)

666 said:


> Sry for the Bad quality  in the Avatar :S
> ​



Well that's too bad about the avatar. Isn't there way it could get fixed?


----------



## 666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Distance said:


> Well that's too bad about the avatar. Isn't there way it could get fixed?



Better?


----------



## Sunako (Jul 24, 2011)

666 said:


> So good?
> 
> ​



PERFECT!


----------



## Distance (Jul 24, 2011)

666 said:


> Better?



Not bad, not bad. +reps


----------



## 666 (Jul 24, 2011)

I thank you both


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

Kokujo Tengen said:


> Ava: 1:00 - 1:02 (Not including the part where it cuts to them shaking their heads)
> 
> Sig: 0:50 - 0:58 (From when he opens the door to when the camera finishes showing his suit)
> 
> ...


your new set  
good enough?


----------



## Greed (Jul 24, 2011)

memorydusk said:


> your new set
> good enough?



It's great. Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks 666


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

Kokujo Tengen said:


> It's great. Thanks



oh sorry junior member
there is your real avatar ;D


----------



## Greed (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks again 

Whenever I decide to request Seniority, I can just switch them up. Convenient


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

Kokujo Tengen said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Whenever I decide to request Seniority, I can just switch them up. Convenient


no problem ^^
ohh your right 
nice one ;D


----------



## Sophie (Jul 24, 2011)

hiiii  I'd like to have an ava
Video Link: 
Time Indication: (0:25 - 0:27)
Specific changes: Anything that fits.
Border: Put whatever you think would work for the ava gif

thanks


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

soph said:


> hiiii  I'd like to have an ava
> Video Link:
> Time Indication: (0:25 - 0:27)
> Specific changes: Anything that fits.
> ...



Here


----------



## Billie (Jul 24, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 1:07 - 1:10
Specific changes: Your choice
Request: Avatar (150x150)
Border: black/white/black (1px)
Border examples:


----------



## Sophie (Jul 24, 2011)

memorydusk said:


> Here



Ohhhh! ~ Thank you, it looks perfect!


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

blackssk said:


> Video Link:
> Time Indication: 1:07 - 1:10
> Specific changes: Your choice
> Request: Avatar (150x150)
> ...


I hope you like it:




soph said:


> Ohhhh! ~ Thank you, it looks perfect!


I'm glad that you like it ^^


----------



## Oppip (Jul 24, 2011)

Video Link: 
Request: Set
Avatar: 1:25-1:26
Sig: 0:56-1:03
Specific changes: Can you please crop the avatar a bit so the character doesn't look squished, also can you make the avatar loop so it doesn't look like it's jumping from one scene to another (if possible). Junior size limits please.
Border: Black and white border (1px)


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 24, 2011)

Oppip said:


> Video Link:
> Request: Set
> Avatar: 1:25-1:26
> Sig: 0:56-1:03
> ...



I hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Oppip (Jul 24, 2011)

memorydusk said:


> I hope this is what you wanted



It's perfect! Thanks!

*Reps*

Just one question though  , when it get's to his hair it freezes for a second. Can you fix that. If you can't I completely understand.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 24, 2011)

May I make a request please? I'll rep like mad and stuffs! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request Type:* set
*Sig size:* 500px ? 236px (same as current sig, if you can?)
*Video:* 
*Times:* 1:14-1:16 (Sig)

_I was wondering if I could ask if you would be able to take separate pieces of the video and like, glue them together into one gif? If you could, starts at 55-59 > 1:11-1:14 > 1:14-1:16. If not, just 1:14-:116 please  > means skip _

*Avatar time:*  55-59 or 1:11 -1:14 
*Avatar size:* 150x150




No effects or text, or anything please 

Thanks so much if you can do this! I would cry like a little girl!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you do 150x200 avatar gifs?


----------



## Motochika (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make a request for 2 avys and 2 signatures.

Both in the following sizes if you please.
Avys:125px ? 125px & under 100 KB 
Starting at 15:50 to 15:55


Starting at 15:02 to 15:06(If possible only can you only focus on Excalibur?) 



Sigs: 300x170
Starting at 15:30 to 15:34(right as it switches to Kid)


Starting at 6:09 to 6:10


Thank you will rep and credit. Also if you have an inquries do feel free to message me.


----------



## 666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> May I make a request please? I'll rep like mad and stuffs!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




​
WITH BLACK/WHITE BORDER

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I hope you like it 



Jerusalem said:


> Can you do 150x200 avatar gifs?



YES WE CAN


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 25, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Can you do 150x200 avatar gifs?





Terra Branford said:


> May I make a request please? I'll rep like mad and stuffs!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I have done this wonderful long signature which you wanted. 
But I just could make it that small :S 
so here you have :


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 25, 2011)

Oppip said:


> It's perfect! Thanks!
> 
> *Reps*
> 
> Just one question though  , when it get's to his hair it freezes for a second. Can you fix that. If you can't I completely understand.


better?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 25, 2011)

666 said:


> YES WE CAN



Avatar Request.


150x200
1:40-1:42
Thin black border.

Will rep.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 25, 2011)

memorydusk said:


> better?



Yes it is, thank you.


----------



## 666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Avatar Request.
> 
> 
> 150x200
> ...




So good?

​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 25, 2011)

666 said:


> So good?
> 
> ​



Wow that came out a lot better than I expected. 

+reps.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 25, 2011)

Can you make the avatar within the limit of 340 KBs? I can't wear that one b/c it's over the limit


----------



## 666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Can you make the avatar within the limit of 340 KBs? I can't wear that one b/c it's over the limit




Thank you 
no problem, here: 
​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks again, bro .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Time: 2:30 - 2:32 (where Cass makes the lovely... faces)
Link: 
Size: 150x200
Border: None
Note: Can I have it in HQ?

Thanks .


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 25, 2011)

@memorydusk & 666:

They are absolutely amazing! Thank you so much guys! :33

I shall rep you both of course! I'm not sure which to wear first xD

*reps*

EDIT:
memorydusk, may I ask for a matching avatar for that version?


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 








Sorry, this was the best quality I could get so it meets the ava restrictions. 

If you want any changes, or transitions added just say


----------



## Motochika (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make a request for 2 avys and 2 signatures.

Both in the following sizes if you please.
Avys:125px ? 125px & under 100 KB 
Starting at 3:52 to 3:55


Starting at 3:05 to 3:10(If possible only can you only focus on Excalibur?) 



Sigs: 300x170
Starting at 3:29 to 3:34(right as it switches to Kid)


Starting at 4:07 to 4:12


Thank you will rep and credit. Also if you have an inquires do feel free to message me.

Alright I revised the links and they should work for you now. Once again hope every thing goes well and message if by some reason they don't work.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

thats great, thanks!


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Glad you like

I'll do your's Motochika.


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 













Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2011)

can you lower this file's size without lowering much the quality of the gif?


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the best I can get it for ava size.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks man

is cred needed?


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope, you don't need to cred.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 25, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 0:01-0.03
Specific changes: Anything that works
Request: Avatar
Size: Avatar: 150x150
Border: Whatever looks good

thanks


----------



## Motochika (Jul 25, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Glad you like them.


*Spoiler*: _N_Harmonia_ 







I can do your second one, but 12 seconds is way too long for an ava, so you'll need to change that first.

Just say if you want any changes 





*Spoiler*: _T.D.A_ 





I wasn't sure what you wanted with this, so if you would like anything changed just say.


----------



## Greidy (Jul 25, 2011)

*Avatar*

*Link:* 
Is it possible to make him turn his head back and forth?

*Size:* Senior
*Border: *Whatever fits the best.

*Signature*
I'd appreciate 2 sigs 

*Link 1: *
*Link 2: *

*Size:* What you think fits.
*Border:* What you think fits, preferably fitting the avatar's border.


----------



## Matador (Jul 25, 2011)

My bad, I meant to type 0. 

Thanks for the set.


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Okay, I'll take care of your other request later 


*Spoiler*: _Greidy_ 












Just say if you want any changes


----------



## Maximo (Jul 26, 2011)

> *Request Template*
> 
> 
> Request type Signature
> ...



Thank you in advance


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

^ I'll do it 


*Spoiler*: _N_Harmonia_ 





The sig came out in kinda crappy quality, sorry.





Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

​
Just say if you want anything changed


----------



## Maximo (Jul 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​
> Just say if you want anything changed



Wow very nice, though I would like to extend the time sequence to another second or half-second so that the text can remain a lil longer for viewers to read. 

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Vash (Jul 26, 2011)

​
How's this?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderfull  thx again and again ..


----------



## memorydusk (Jul 26, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @memorydusk & 666:
> 
> They are absolutely amazing! Thank you so much guys! :33
> 
> ...


of course:
is that okay?


----------



## Greidy (Jul 26, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Okay, I'll take care of your other request later
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Greidy_
> ...



Thanks a lot, it looks great :33


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

0:11-0:19 (when he starts singing - before he becomes angry)
set, the avatar preferably 0:15-0:17 (the close-up)
avatar: 150x150
Border: black 1 pixel


----------



## 666 (Jul 26, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> 0:11-0:19 (when he starts singing - before he becomes angry)
> set, the avatar preferably 0:15-0:17 (the close-up)
> avatar: 150x150
> Border: black 1 pixel



So good?
​


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Avatar is perfect

And the sig, I think you left out some parts or it's just too fast it would be great if you could fix that


----------



## 666 (Jul 26, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> Avatar is perfect
> 
> And the sig, I think you left out some parts or it's just too fast it would be great if you could fix that



So?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Still looks a bit fast in my eyes


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHbntMWpDHs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




The rap-part is around 9 secs, the gif is shorter than that

Maybe you forgot a part?


----------



## 666 (Jul 26, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> Still looks a bit fast in my eyes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is so because of the length of your video.
Sry.. 

​


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you mean the length of the gif?

But it's alright though


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 26, 2011)

memorydusk said:


> of course:
> is that okay?



It is mega awesome! Thank you so much Memorydusk! pek


----------



## Sophie (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello!

Can someone resize this gif into 125x125 ava for me ?

link 
size 125x125 

will rep pls


----------



## Vash (Jul 27, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 27, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Glad you like them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _N_Harmonia_
> ...



Thanks can I have a bold border instead of a dotted one? Everything else is ace, thanks.


----------



## Vash (Jul 27, 2011)

Is the border too thick?


----------



## Sophie (Jul 27, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Here you go:



omg! this is dupa super awesome! thanks  s rep coming your way :33


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 27, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Is the border too thick?



Don't want to be picky, can it be slightly thinner? cheers


----------



## Vash (Jul 27, 2011)

*T.D.A*



Just say if you want anything changed.

*@Legendary-flames*: You have requested the same thing at Aeon's gif shop! Request denied.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *T.D.A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.  I forgot to delete the post.  Sorry.


----------



## 666 (Jul 29, 2011)

No more requests?


----------



## Sunako (Jul 29, 2011)

Another avatar please, love 

1:40-1:41 
Can I have the part with Rihanna (only) when she says "Uh oh... boner alert"


no border , or maybe a black border idk


----------



## Maximo (Jul 30, 2011)

Saiyan .. um, could you fix the bandwidth problem  ?


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2011)

*Maximo:*



Dude upload it to your own account, so you don't have this problem again


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2011)

^ I'll do it.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 30, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Maximo:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dude upload it to your own account, so you don't have this problem again



Thx will do


----------



## 666 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sunako:*


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2011)

666 said:


> *Sunako:*



PERFECT


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi can you edit this:



so that it has the same colour scheme and effects as my avatar? and resize to scale to sig limit.

*EDITED.*


----------



## Vash (Jul 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FairyLaw_ 










Just say if you want any changes/ transitions added.

*@T.D.A*: I can't really edit images, maybe you could ask at one of the set shops.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

1:14 1:17

Size senior:  For an avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Jul 31, 2011)

^ I'll do it.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ I'll do it.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vash (Jul 31, 2011)

​
Just say if you want anything changed.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ​
> Just say if you want anything changed.



Wow.  It looks great.

Thanks a lot.  

I'm 24'd at the moment.  You'll get your rep tomorrow.

Should I credit?


----------



## Vash (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't worry about rep or cred. I don't care about either.


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Don't worry about rep or cred. I don't care about either.



You went through the trouble.  You deserve the rep.

Thanks.  You're a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

666-kun, I am le back .

Sig gif please;
Link: 
Time: 3:22 - 3:26
Size: 330 x 180
Border: None

Link: 
Time: 0:13 - 0:20
Size: 330 x 180
Border: None

Link: [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUGhZG6UxHw]Here[/URL]
Time: 2:03 - 2:12
Size: 330 x 180
Border: None

Sorry for asking so many  <3


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

7:28 7:32 For senior size avatar

Same video.  But for a sign.

Almost at the end of 7:48, the part where Vegeta jumps to evade, only the part where he jumps.  Merged with 8:54 until 9:14.  Edit the King Kai part out please.

Just ask if you have any questions.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 666 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kelsey:*







So good?

*Legendary-flames:*



So good?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont know why but they seem a little... slow moving like jumpy and not smooth


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

666 said:


> *Kelsey:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great 666.

Sorry about the signature being complicated.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

sup



Cut the pics above and below the gif, and lower the width of the gif to 400 px( with whatever proportional height it will give)

Thanks


----------



## 666 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I dont know why but they seem a little... slow moving like jumpy and not smooth



I'm sorry, I try to do better.



Legendary-flames said:


> Looks great 666.
> 
> Sorry about the signature being complicated.



Yes, the description was a bit complicated.
Can you describe it again?

*Gogeta:*



So good?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

666 said:


> I'm sorry, I try to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jul 31, 2011)

666 said:


> Yes, the description was a bit complicated.
> Can you describe it again?



Basically, the only part I want is Gohan sending it back and the attack hitting Vegeta until it sends him upward.  No other characters in the signature.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some signature requests. All with a solid black border and in a 300x170 size.

All come from the same source.


4: 33-4:42
11:06-11:10
11:43-11:48
15:19-15:25

Anyways thanks and message me if something comes up.


----------



## Sophie (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello I'd like to reguest a Set! :33

Video Link: 
Time Indication Ava gif: (0:44- 0:46) and for the Sig (0:01 - 0:05).

Request: Set
Size: 125x125
Border: the normal border

thanks .


----------



## 666 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kelsey:*









So I tried it again.
Whether there is a difference I do not know.
I'm sorry :/

*Legendary-flames:* Your signature makes love memorydusk.
She can do it better than me.

*Motochika:* 









So good?


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 2, 2011)

Is love memorydusk on this shop or another one?


----------



## 666 (Aug 2, 2011)

on this 
your YouTube link no longer works :S


----------



## 666 (Aug 2, 2011)

*soph:*





So gut?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 2, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dass avatar sieht hamma aus, aber ich sehe ein paar worte ins ava, kannst du etwas dagegen tun?


----------



## 666 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ja, so besser?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 2, 2011)

666 said:


> Ja, so besser?



ja dass sieht verdammt besser aus dankeeeeeee


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 2, 2011)

New request.



1:51 until 1:56

Senior Size Avatar.


----------



## 666 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Legendary-flames:*



So good?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 2, 2011)

halli hallo da bin ich wieder *lol*  reguest f?r 666   

Video Link: 
Time Indication Ava gif: (1:43- 1:45) und f?r Sig (1:55 - 1:57).

Request: Set
Size: 125x125
Border: the normal border


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 2, 2011)

666 said:


> *Legendary-flames:*
> 
> 
> 
> So good?



Looks great.  But I would like the end part to be a bit longer though.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 3, 2011)

Request: Signature 

Video: 

Time: 2:08 - 2:10-11 (Where he starts the arm crossover, if you could make it look like an endless loop.)

Size: 260x200

Border: Standard


----------



## 666 (Aug 3, 2011)

*soph:*



So good?

*Legendary-flames:*



So good?

*HK-47:*




*Spoiler*: __ 



X?DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD




So good?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 3, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*
> 
> 
> 
> So good?



HAMMMAAAAAAAA geilo!!!!!11111!!!  pek aber kannst du das sig ein bissl gr??er nach 400x240 ?  das ava wil iwie nicht Funktionieren


----------



## 666 (Aug 3, 2011)

*soph:*





So gut?
Jetzt sollte dein Avatar gehen


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks great 666.  Rep is on the way.


----------



## Sophie (Aug 3, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, geht immer noch nicht ;__; Ich wei? nicht wieso


----------



## 666 (Aug 3, 2011)

*soph:*



Jetzt reichts das ist das letzte mal x?D jetzt sollte es klappen :_D


----------



## Sophie (Aug 3, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt reichts das ist das letzte mal x?D jetzt sollte es klappen :_D



Mir reichts auch! :x waauw Es hat endlich geklappt   ha ha

*edit; boah ey, schei?e..ich muss reps spreaden -.- *


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 3, 2011)

Got a request



A set

Can you do the timeline like in my avatar?

It should be around 00:03-00:04.50 

or something like that 

Dotted border. Thanks


----------



## Vash (Aug 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 










Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gogeta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the last "extended" ones the most

However is there any way that you can increase the height of the sig?

Like add additional 25-30 pixels?

Sorry for the trouble


----------



## memorydusk (Aug 4, 2011)

Legendary-flames said:


> Basically, the only part I want is Gohan sending it back and the attack hitting Vegeta until it sends him upward.  No other characters in the signature.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble.



a bit late but I tought I just do it...
sorry at all but I'm not that much here.


----------



## Vash (Aug 4, 2011)

Gogeta:


*@Terra Branford*: I'll do your request.


----------



## Vash (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 





Different things are happening on the vid and the stream for the times you gave. So if I got the wrong thing just say and I'll change it  

Is this what you wanted for the ava?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are amazing! And yes, that's exactly what I wanted for the sig and avvy! One question though, is the siggy appropriate size for this forum? I'm not sure how to tell myself, and all my tries ended up being too big 

Thanks Saiyan! I'll rep you now! pek


----------



## Vash (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah as long as you don't have any other images in your sig you'll be fine 

You're welcome


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright, thanks so much Saiyan! pek

Also, I never said it before, but sick Vegeta avatar :33


----------



## Vash (Aug 4, 2011)

No problem  

Thank you


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry to bother you again, Saiyan.  It seems to be over the size limit I'm told. The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). Do you think you can make it any smaller?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Gogeta:
> 
> 
> *@Terra Branford*: I'll do your request.



Looks awesome

thank you


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sig please.



6:35 - 6:42


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Sorry to bother you again, Saiyan.  It seems to be over the size limit I'm told. The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). Do you think you can make it any smaller?



Shit, sorry Terra  (I really did try to make it under the limits )

Here's one that's definitely under the limits  



Sorry for the mistake. No need to cred for the set.

*@ThePseudo*: I'll do your request.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2011)

saiyan


150x200 and 150x150

all parts of hibiki and makoto and yuki 

and hibiki x makoto and Makoto x Yuki 


dotted white borders


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Will do Kagura


*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 








Just say if you want anything changed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Shit, sorry Terra  (I really did try to make it under the limits )
> 
> Here's one that's definitely under the limits
> 
> Sorry for the mistake. No need to cred for the set.



Its okay 

Thanks again Saiyan! pek


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 5, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> ^ Will do Kagura
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_
> ...



I love you man! Thanks.


----------



## Greidy (Aug 5, 2011)

New request, if I may.

*Avatar*

*Link:*  Where the camera is sliding up the guitar.
If possible, can you make it slide both up and down?

*Size:* Senior
*Border: *Whatever fits the best.

*Signature*

*Link 1:* 
From the point where the vocalist jumps and to the point right before the camera changes to the guitar.

*Size:* What you think fits.
*Border:* What you think fits, preferably fitting the avatar's border.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








*@Lucifer Morningstar & Ikorose*: I'll do them.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ikorose_ 










Just say if you want any changes.


----------



## Greidy (Aug 6, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ikorose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect, thanks a lot :33


----------



## Vash (Aug 6, 2011)

​


----------



## 666 (Aug 7, 2011)

​


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 8, 2011)

2:00 until 2:010 for signature.

Please make is as big as possible for a senior account

3:20 until 3:25 from the same video for an avatar. Senior size.

Thank you for your trouble.  :33


----------



## 666 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Legendary-flames:*




So good?


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 8, 2011)

The avatar is fine.  But the signature moves too fast.  If it's because of the length, you can make it shorter.  

2:00 2:06 instead.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## 666 (Aug 9, 2011)

No problem 

*Here:*


----------



## Guru (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you become a senior?!

And if you could gif  from 00:12 - 00:15 with a black and white border it would be appreciated


----------



## 666 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Guru:*



So good?


----------



## Legendary-flames (Aug 9, 2011)

666 said:


> No problem
> 
> *Here:*



Awesome.  Thanks.  Rep on the way.


----------



## Guru (Aug 9, 2011)

666 said:


> *Guru:*
> 
> 
> 
> So good?



That's awesome dude, reckon you can border and resize the one in my sig atm so it matches  ?


----------



## 666 (Aug 9, 2011)

Guru said:


> That's awesome dude, reckon you can border and resize the one in my sig atm so it matches  ?





So????


----------



## Billie (Aug 10, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 1:52 - 1:55
Specific changes: Your choice
Request: Avatar (150x150)
Border: black/white/black (1px)
Border examples:


----------



## 666 (Aug 10, 2011)

*blackssk:*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2011)

Just need a set done real quick.

Video: 

Ava and Sig times: 00:58 to 01:02

Ava size: Senior

Sig size: As big as you can without ruining the quality.


----------



## 666 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Butō Renjin:*


----------



## Sophie (Aug 11, 2011)

*EDITED*
~Hall?chen :3

Video Link:   Ich hoffe nur dass der video funktioniert .___. 
Time Indication Ava gif: (0:42- 0:43) und f?r Sig (0:42 - 0:46) Sig size (400x240).

Request: Set
Ava Size: 125x125
Border: no boder

Dankesch?n >3<


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, requesting sig please.



0:57 - 1:07


----------



## 666 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Motochika:*







*soph:*





*ThePseudo:*



Guy's is this so good?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 12, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*



das sieht toll aus  aber kannst du eine neuen ava machen? 0:41 - 0:42


----------



## 666 (Aug 12, 2011)

*soph:*


----------



## Sophie (Aug 12, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*



Jaaaaaaaaaaa~! 

du bist wirklich gut. Ich sag' es dir noch einmal: Du bist gut, du bist gut, ...


----------



## Motochika (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you 666 must spread some cred around but will rep!


----------



## Guru (Aug 13, 2011)

666 said:


> So????



It's good but i meant the one in my signature atm


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 13, 2011)

Video Link:
Time Indication: 0:59-1:01
Specific changes: Increase the contrast a tiny bit.
Request: Set
Size: Avatar: 125x125
Border: Black border, 1 px thick


----------



## Sunako (Aug 13, 2011)

Two avatars, please!
 and 
150x150, no borders


----------



## Kirin (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to make a request please:

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 

Avatar: 0:16 - 0:18 (Just Jared's face)
Signature: 0:07 - 0:12 

Specific changes: ---
Request: Set
Size: Avatar: 125x125
Border: None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Request:

Video for Sig: 

Sig: 0:17 - 0:20

Video for Ava: 

Ava: 0:39 - :41

Request: Set
Border: White
Ava size: 150x150


----------



## 666 (Aug 14, 2011)

Her three, get your ordering her tonight.


----------



## 666 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Guru:*



*Sanshouo:*





*Sunako:*


----------



## 666 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kirin:*





*Spartan1337:*


----------



## Kirin (Aug 14, 2011)

666 said:


> *Kirin:*



If you don't mind I would like some changes, please. 

On the avatar, remove the part when he is looking the bottle. 

On the signature, remove the first scene when they are walking on the street. The last scene looks incomplete, add more frames if you can without switching to the next part when he is holding the stairs.

I changed my mind about the borders. 

Add one on both (avatar and signature) like the first example: 



I hope I was clear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 14, 2011)

666 said:


> *Sunako:*



Thank you, baby


----------



## Billie (Aug 15, 2011)

Video Link:  
Time Indication: 0:07 - 0:09
Specific changes: Your choice
Request: Avatar (150x150)
Border: black/white/black (1px)
Border examples:


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 15, 2011)

Ava-

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 0:45-0:49
Specific changes: None
Request: Avatar
Size: Avatar: 150x150
Border: Thin Black

Sig

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 1:53 - 2:02
Specific changes: None
Request: Sig
Border: Thin Black

Thank you and take your time.


----------



## 666 (Aug 15, 2011)

*blackssk:*



*basye:*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2011)

Set Request

Link 

Avatar
150x200
Normal Black Border
0:15-0:22
*If it's over the limit (340KBs) then shorten it to 0:17-22)
Signature
Size: Whatever works
Normal black border
2:35-2:43

Rep will be given.


----------



## 666 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Jerusalem:*





So good?


----------



## memorydusk (Aug 16, 2011)

Kirin said:


> If you don't mind I would like some changes, please.
> 
> On the avatar, remove the part when he is looking the bottle.
> 
> ...


I hope this is what you wanted:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2011)

666 said:


> *Jerusalem:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks

+reps.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 17, 2011)

Set Request

Link: 

Avatar
150x150
Normal Black Border
2:49-2:54

Signature
Size: Whatever works
Normal black border
1:31 - 1:41

Will rep you.


----------



## 666 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Dust:*


----------



## Sophie (Aug 19, 2011)

Hall?chen 666 kun~

Kannst du mir aus diesem GIF einem ava machn 125x125. 

    ohne border, danke


----------



## 666 (Aug 19, 2011)

*soph:*



So good?


----------



## Sophie (Aug 19, 2011)

666 said:


> *soph:*
> 
> 
> 
> So good?



~Yup! sieht sch?n aus :3 danke!


----------



## 666 (Aug 21, 2011)

The Shop is OPEN.​


----------



## 666 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Shop is OPEN.​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

Requesting 2 gif avatars from this video 

1:23-1:25
Size: 150x150
Borders: Very thin black


2:40-2:42 (only the part with the guy who is holding the sword)
Size: 150x150
Borders: Very thin black


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 23, 2011)

1:42 - :48 Ava

very thin black border. 150x150



2:37 - :42

Signature. Very thin border 376 x 280.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Thanks man. They look great. However, I think I asked for 1:23-1:25 (Mustang smiling) mind doing that please? Anyway +rep.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2011)

​​


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​​



AWESOME! THANKS! gonna rep you asap ! great work!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 24, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock for sig: 
Timeframe: 1:20-1:29
Size: Senior sized
Border: White bordered

Stock for Ava: 
Timeframe: 1:51-1:54
Size: 150x150
Border:White bordered
Specific changes: Anything that fits.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 24, 2011)

2 Requests

Avatar
Video Link:
Time Indication:4:48-4:50
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin black


Avatar
Video link:
Time: 2:34-2:36
Size: 150x150
Border:Thin black


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2011)

​
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Much thanks for this nice set.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Thanks, will rep ASAP. Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

Requesting a sig;

*Video:* 
*Times:* 0:16 - 0:24 | 0:27 - 0:37 (if not then to 0:34) 
*Border:* none
*Size:* 370 x 180

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Black! I'll adjust them a little but Credit will still go to you completely~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

umm 

150x200 avas

any part



dotted white borders


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



thanks :33 rep


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2011)

Edit: Ok.



0.38-.047 (when the transformation ends)


290 x 160 signature.


Add some black borders as well.


Thanks.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey man could make these into Avis for me, Senior member size, black border. Much appreciated. 





+reps ofcourse


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2011)

​​


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks but can you make the sig a bit slower? Seems too fast.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

hmm 

can i get can sig made out of this?



it can be two sigs if you want just as long 

the ava is panel 16 and 17 

don't include the first two parts please 

if you need me to upload the pics tell me


----------



## Mastic (Aug 27, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​​



Thanks man.


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2011)

​
@Kagura
can you upload this pic somewhere?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

will do 

ava1




ava 2






sigs

sig one







sig two








dotted white borders

150x200 for the avas


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​




Thanks. Will rep later.


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2011)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



can ya make the first ava like its going back in forth like in the sig :33

otherwise its perfect


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 27, 2011)

Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKepsqrC6I&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]




Avatar

The border you see fits best. I would like ti to be yellow

Time: 2:32 - 2:35



For my SIG, same stock but from 2:38 -2:45
- Whatever you see fit to make it look good.


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2011)

​


----------



## Sine (Aug 28, 2011)

avatar request

stock: 
time: 00:46 - 00:50
border: black and white


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2011)

​


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2011)

450x300 (Not for a sig but still try not to make it over 2 MB

2 files.

1.

1:53-1:59

Text and Text Style

Testing Testing One Two THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (infinite e's, make it look like it goes from right to left)

1:55-1:59 (Start explosion till end of explosion)

No text

For both, Black 1px border

thx


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2011)

​

This is my last post in this thread. I leave this shop.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2011)

There was supposed to be 2 testings and infinite e's

and it's not the way i thought of. let me give you a demonstration

"Testing"

"Testing Testing"

[etc.etc.]

"Testing Testing One Two THREEEEE"
"HREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"


Geddit? Sry for trouble


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2011)

Avatar request
Video: 
Timeline: 1:29-1:31
Size: 150x150


----------



## 666 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunako (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello again! 
I want a 150x150 avatar with Sammy's face please <3

Don't include the text, and no border


----------



## 666 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## That Scarf Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

Video Link: Ava: 
Sig 
Time Indication: Ava: 13:56-13:58
Sig 6:11-6:19
Request: Ava/Sig
Size: Avatar:125x125
Sig: 300x300


----------



## 666 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 2, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 0:59 - 1:03
Specific changes: When you loop it, can you have it fade at the end? Also, the end of :59 is what I want (of the chick)
Request: Avatar
Size: Avatar: 150x150
Border: Black, 1px

Mucho thanks


----------



## 666 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can not create your order.
In my country is not available.
Maybe you have another video?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey man could make this into an avy for me, senior size black border. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 666 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Sophie (Sep 4, 2011)

Moin 666, du gif g?nie~

kannst du mir aus diesem gif ein ava machn 125x125. und 150x150 bitte  



ohne border

dank??!


----------



## 666 (Sep 4, 2011)

125 px kann ich nicht machen sonst w?rde es kein GIF mehr sein x'D die Datei ist einfach zu gro?.
Sry das es so aussieht.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

Sig request;

Video: 
Times: 3:07 - 3:12 | 3:28 - 3:30 ( where he makes kissy face C: )
Border: None
Size: 440xwhatever height 

Could you also edit this Gif and get rid of the "No Chick Flick Moments" Frames so its just a load of Wincest hugging



Thanks


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2011)

Edit: Ok.


(the link is for the whole set)



150x150 avatar


1.08 - 1.09 (when the fist starts and ends)




Signature (not so fast, like the last one you had made)



2.54 - 3.03



290 x 169



Add also some black borders. Thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Multiple Sig request:
Video: 
Timeline for Sig 1: 0:19 - 0:26
Timeline for Sig 2: 0:29 - 0:32
Timeline for Sig 3: 0:21 - 0:24
Sizes: 500x240 

Specific changes: For Sig 3, just make sure to loop him slashing Jin. Hope it's not possible to make any of them over 2 mb.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Greidy (Sep 6, 2011)

New request :33

*Avatar*

*Link:* 
Where the vocalist sings.
*Size:* Senior
*Border: *Whatever fits the best.

*Signature*

*Link 1:* 
From the point where the curtain falls down until the part where the camera zooming in on the bassist is done.
*Size:* What you think fits.
*Border:* What you think fits, preferably fitting the avatar's border.


----------



## Dei (Sep 6, 2011)

I would like an avatar sized gif of the smirk at 01:18 of this video. A thin border would be appriciated aswell.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2011)

Poopers  Thanks for the other gifs though 

gotta spread!


----------



## 666 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Dei (Sep 7, 2011)

666 said:


>



could you remove the part in the beginnign and only have the smirk?


----------



## 666 (Sep 7, 2011)

So good?


----------



## Dei (Sep 8, 2011)

666 said:


> So good?



Thank you


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Can I get this gif resized to 350x200 and give it a black and white border?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Motochika (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make a request for the following.

Sigs: 300x170
0:08-0:18
0:21-0:33
Using this source

1:27-1:28
This source 


Avy: 125x125 Under 100kib 
1:17-1:20


Thanks in advance and message me if any problems occur.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2011)

0:14 - 0:17 Senior avatar

0:34-0:40.
Siggy 200x200


----------



## Matador (Sep 11, 2011)

May I request a set? :33

Video Link: 
Time Indication: 0:27-0:30 
Specific changes: None for both 
Request: Avy for this 
Size: 150x150
Border: Standard Black and White for both

Sig

Time Indication: 1:46-1:50
Request: Siggeh
Size: A bit wider than the ones' you have on _Examples_ on page 1. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 666 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Motochika (Sep 11, 2011)

Mmm can you extend it?
0:21-0:37


----------



## 666 (Sep 11, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Mmm can you extend it?
> 0:21-0:37



No, I can not.
The graphic will suffer otherwise.
Please read the rules!


----------



## Motochika (Sep 11, 2011)

666 said:


> No, I can not.
> The graphic will suffer otherwise.
> Please read the rules!



I see I see. Thank you still thought! Lovely work as always!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2011)

666 said:


>



In the first one, could you include the bit where the dragon ball goes near his face and the camera closes in? 

As for the 2nd, could you make it bigger? Something around 300pixels. And exclude the bit that shows a dragon ball on the screen. Thank you.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 11, 2011)

avatar


5:09 to 5:14


----------



## 666 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## 666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lucien Lachance said:


> avatar
> 
> 
> 5:09 to 5:14



Yours will come later. (: sry :S


----------



## 666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lucien Lachance said:


> avatar
> 
> 
> 5:09 to 5:14


----------



## Prowler (Sep 12, 2011)

avatar 



time: 0:08 - 0:09 
size: 150x150 and 100x100

tip: could you slow it down a bit? It's too fast, lol 

thank you .


----------



## Matador (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you extend the sig by the second.

Sorry for the trouble. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2011)

Request:

Avatar and sig, senior size. 150x150 avatar with a transparent background, but 1px black border. I want the sig to also be transparent. Same speed, with the loop :33


----------



## 666 (Sep 13, 2011)

So good?


----------



## Prowler (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 17, 2011)

-snip-




didn't notice that


----------



## 666 (Oct 5, 2011)

You want new GIF's in briliant HIGH QUALITY? And you think something like: how can this work with a GIF with over 10sec?! I've found it out just because of a friend of mine, but it works! So be happy that I will open my shop soon. And then all of you can get new super awesome GIF's in HQ!​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 5, 2011)

^     

ENDLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!11!!1!!!1!


----------



## Empathy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to make a request please :33


*Video Link:* []
*Time Indication:* 0:57-0:59(ava) and 0:51-0:56
*Specific Changes:* N/A
*Request:* Set
*Size:* Senior, about the same size as my current set
*Border:* Black/White

Basically, I want the scene where he's slapping the odor away that buzzes like a bee. So it looks like he keeps smacking it away, for the ava. For the sig, I want the scene where he starts blocking odor, until his head gets big and explodes. Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied. :33


----------



## 666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Empathy*


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

Avatar
Video- 
Timeframe- 0:29-0:32
Borders- Thin black


----------



## 666 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Santoryu*


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

666 said:


> *Santoryu*



Thanks. Will rep and cred when I use it.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2011)

Set :

Link : 

Ava : 1:28-1:31
Dotted Borders. It doesn't have to be the exact same timeframe, but if possible, please try to make it look like it repeats itself. Both 150x150 and 150x200, thanks.

Sig :  (Same link) The timeline is very short. At about 2:16-2:17 is the part i want. Again, if possible, make this "repeatable". It's more important that the sig is repeating instead of the ava, but do both, please.
Oh, and make the sig 407x244, or if possible for bigger without big loss in quality, 424x282 (i know i know)

Big thanks


----------



## 666 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Gogeta:*


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, last post here, but could you please make some small changes? : /

On the ava, you can notice that at a certain part the lower part of the picture gets some ugly ... thing. Could you remove that from it?

Also where is the 150x200 one 

And about the sig, could you make it a little further? Just after he closes the mouth.

Sorry, i know you have to re-make it all again, if it's too bothersome i'll just use this one


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 10, 2011)

*2 Junior Avatars* Will rep twice if necessary. 

0:42-00:47  Until Vegeta throws Goku into the ground.

0:57-1:01 until Vegeta shoots ki-blast only

I don't want the gif sped up please.

Thanks.  Will cred and rep if necessary.  :33


----------



## 666 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Azure-storm_ 



​



*It goes on!*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 15, 2011)

requesting a resize of this img

150x150


----------



## 666 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 



​


----------



## 666 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kirihara_ 



​


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello,

*Video Link:* 
*Time Indication:* 0:11-0:16
*Specific changes:* Loops, if possible can you make it so the gaps when he is "off screen" are a little longer, if not that's fine.
*Request:* Avatar
*Size: Avatar:* 150x150 
*Border:* Black/White border 1 pixel.

Please and thank you


----------



## 666 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Doctor_ 



​


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 15, 2011)

666 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Doctor_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Amazing thanks


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQxTp5344pM[/YOUTUBE]




*Avatar* 0:59-1:02

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## 666 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Azure-storm_ 



​


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks.  Will rep later.  24'd at the moment.

Edit:  Gif doesn't work.  Is it junior size?

Thanks 666.  :33


----------



## 666 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Closed for a while..~*


----------



## 666 (Dec 21, 2011)

*The Shop is Open.
I'm ready for new Request. WITH HQ !*


----------

